# Sigma 70-300 4-5.6 DL & DG



## aedemirci (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi,

I wonder what are the differences between Sigma 70-300 4-5.6 DL Macro and Sigma 70-300 DG Macro. In Short I need a DG / DL comparison.

Regards,
Emre


----------



## Mad_Gnome (Nov 24, 2006)

The DG lens is basically an update of the DL lens. It has more SLD elements than the DL, and is optimized for Digital use with the addition of new coatings to reduce ghost & flare, common problems with DSLR cameras. The rest of the specs remain the same.


----------



## aedemirci (Nov 25, 2006)

Thx..


----------

